# FEAR Net via DirecTV On Demand



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For folks that enjoy the horror genre of films,short clips,series,etc.,I wondered if anyone has ever heard of an online channel titled FEAR Net?
I checked the channel out via their website a few minutes ago.

http://www.fearnet.com/

It definitely caters to fans of the horror genre,no doubt about that.  
Anyway,I started looking into the website while I was on it and found out that it is available for DirecTV On Demand.But,DirecTV has not added the channel to their On Demand lineup at this time.
FEAR Net has a section on their site that allows folks to send requests to DirecTV to add the channel to their lineup.More info about this is at the following link.

http://www.fearnet.com/on_demand/index.html#channel_finder

Once on that page,look over to the upper right corner of it.
It should say "Call DIRECTV at 1-800-347-3288 to request FEARnet in your area".Underneath that message should be 3 links.Click on the *Get details* link.That same area will display a different message.At the end of that message is a *request it now* link.Click on that link and a request form will appear in the same area.It will ask for your first and last name,email address and comments for DirecTV to add the channel.
Thought I would give horror fans a head up on this channel.


----------



## tacob (Feb 3, 2006)

had the service when I had twc, it had a nice selection of stuff in hd


----------

